# Vape meet important question



## 6ghost9 (5/6/15)

I see the pictures of bigger vape meets up in the main centers and I am amazed at how many people look forward to going to these kinds of events. I understand with vendors involved and a much larger user base it becomes easier. Now as the guy who organizes our monthly meets I am running out of Ideas. I would love to hear from the guys who run the bigger meets. We have about 15 guys in our Whatsapp group so far (These are the Eastern Cape guys around the Port Elizabeth, Uitenhage, Despatch area that we know about) and vape meets have gone from something exciting to the same 5 or 6 guys that always rock up getting together and having lunch. Now as I have become good friends with them we see each other a few times a month just for random visits and so on. 

I need some serious help to get these people together!


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

6ghost9 said:


> I see the pictures of bigger vape meets up in the main centers and I am amazed at how many people look forward to going to these kinds of events. I understand with vendors involved and a much larger user base it becomes easier. Now as the guy who organizes our monthly meets I am running out of Ideas. I would love to hear from the guys who run the bigger meets. We have about 15 guys in our Whatsapp group so far (These are the Eastern Cape guys around the Port Elizabeth, Uitenhage, Despatch area that we know about) and vape meets have gone from something exciting to the same 5 or 6 guys that always rock up getting together and having lunch. Now as I have become good friends with them we see each other a few times a month just for random visits and so on.
> 
> I need some serious help to get these people together!



Have some competitions, make it exciting by giving prizes. Im sure a vendor or two wont mind to sponsor. 

Our monthly meet has become purely social now, with some of the guys attending bringing their DIY for us to try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/6/15)

Problem with the DIY is that there are only 2 of us really who DIY and I am at his place every other day so we are always trying each others DIY


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

Let others try it and give their opinion


----------

